# whats the best 40k army



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

i want to know what you think is the best 40k army


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

School holidays? :headbutt:


There is no best army.

Its like saying whats better, rock paper or scissors. Only difference is there is almost infinite different combinations in 40k.

There are some small things that can be considered better than others, for example you can say that a Land Raider is better than a Rhino in all aspects (although not for the points), but its impossible to say that an entire race is better than another one.

For example, people might say that Space Wolves are better than Blood Angels currently, and as they can be roughly compared to each other this statement can be true, however a decent BA player with a decent list will SMASH a poor SW player.

When you start trying to compare Tyranids to Marines, or Orks to Eldar, its impossible. Its comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

missed out the epitomous "mine"... I think most people would vote for that.

Joe is right here- there is no overall 'best army' for 40k (though you could argue DoC for WFB). All races are meant to be balanced and all games are meant to be equal points... the whole idea of which is that no race has an advantage over all others...

Having said that different armies are better then others at certain tasks- there are arguably best armies for assault, movement, shooting and for fighting certain types of list... so if you want to know what the better/best armies are for certain situations then its a more valid question.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

How about you just say what your favorite army is.... That should answer his question -_-


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Dawww... despite all that, some people voted... Why the heck I'm the only one who voted Tau?! T_T Nobody loves those fishy-guys...


But anyways, yeah, there's no real best army as you can always find a flaw in your opponent's strategy, or he can have great units but none of strategy... I have this guy who was always defeated despite having Force organization Charts that best local players designed for him


----------



## REF_Alpha (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha, yah. There really is no best race.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Go Witch Hunters, vote Witch Hunters


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

i was going to agree but you know what? 

Fucking Vespids...

these guys rock. SPACE WASPS DOOD!


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

im suprised no one voted tyranids


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Witch hunters!!! muhahahahahhahhahahha


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone else notice that Tyranids are in the poll twice?

Epic Fail.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

so they are  muhahah thier mutating


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

must be one for the big ones and 1 for the smalls...


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

The best army is the winning army :biggrin: Do I get a prize?


----------



## kalin bloodhowl (Dec 2, 2009)

define 'best'?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

joebloggs1987 said:


> Anyone else notice that Tyranids are in the poll twice?
> 
> Epic Fail.


That's because they're too awesome to be confined to one option! Tyranids FTW.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Tyranids, they win.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Guard*

There is something about Imperial Guard done right that scares the hell out of me when I play against a well organized army of them.


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

imperial guard and tyranids definately have the best codices, followed by orks, wolves, and marines, but eldar shouldnt be ranked tha low, not because its an ouddated codex or cause theyre tougher to play..


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Guard. 'Nuff said.


----------

